# New GSD rescue in Texas



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello all, it has been a long time since I've posted. I decided to stop posting after everything happened with my GSD, Chief...but I wanted to come back and stay active with the rescue section of the forum since I am still heavily involved with that. I was a volunteer with Greater Houston GSD Rescue but the President of that, Julane, and a handful of volunteers and board members, including me decided we were sick of what the group was turning into and all quit to start our own GSD rescue called Second Chance. 

We obtained our 501-c3 non-profit status recently and have been growing in numbers and in a very positive direction. We have great reputations with the local shelters thanks to Julane, who is the president of our new group and also the intake coordinator. We are doing awesome at events and have been getting a lot of great adopters and volunteers so we are able to save more dogs. We are hoping to continue making a good name for ourselves and work alongside other GSD rescues. We also have members from Austin GSD rescue who volunteer with us. 

This is our website link:
Second Chance German Shepherd Rescue Houston

I just want to get the word out about our new group and anyone is welcome to add us to any contact lists, if anyone in Houston posts here and is interested in volunteer opportunities, just send me a PM. I am currently fostering for Second Chance and doing intake/shelter evals, also some adoption committee tasks and events of course. My 2nd foster dog got adopted last week and I will be bringing my new foster home on Monday. Thanks for reading!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for opening another GSD Rescue! We could use more of them!

Keep up the good work and welcome back!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Really good looking, easy to navigate website. Nice. You have some terrific looking dogs, too! Best of luck to you.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I second that! The website is wonderful. Love the design/setup. Best of luck!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the support!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking site and yes easy to navigate. Thanks for taking this on. We can't have too many good rescues givng these babies a second chance.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you ever need hands and feet in the Dallas Area let me know. I'm with Austin GSD Rescue and can do home visits and transports up here.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Emoore said:


> If you ever need hands and feet in the Dallas Area let me know. I'm with Austin GSD Rescue and can do home visits and transports up here.


Good to know! Can you PM me your email address so I can add to my contacts?


----------

